# SF Soldier arrested after altercation with Antifa protesters



## RackMaster (Jul 3, 2017)

Give this man a medal! :-"


Special Forces Soldier arrested - Channel 23 News


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 3, 2017)

LTC Richard Cabeza

LTC "dick head"  I know Rack knows that this was a joke article, I hope the name alone tipped others off.


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 3, 2017)

Way to ruin the fun.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 3, 2017)

I served under LTC Cabeza when he was a CPT, fresh grad from the Q....we were tasked to run counter drugs in Bogota.

He married into the Cartel and I hadn't heard from him since....damn the 80's were fun!!!!:-":blkeye:


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 12, 2017)

Could we make this the Antifa thread?  Philly counterprotest woman charged with allegedly striking police horse at conservative rally
Fucking christ.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 12, 2017)

I'd suggest not.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jul 12, 2017)

RackMaster said:


> Way to ruin the fun.


Channel 23 News will create serious sounding hoax articles to include ones about Texas Roadhouse going out of business.


----------

